# Schwinn approved 3 speed hub oil



## hatz4katz (Jan 29, 2019)

What oil should I use to lube a Schwinn approved 3 speed hub? Bike is a 59 Corvette.
Thank you.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 30, 2019)

Almost any 20 to 30 weight oil will do.  Sturmey Archer oil would be a good one.  Any oil is better than no oil.  You will know when you need more as it will stop dripping out.  Welcome to the world of 3 speed internal gear hubs.  Roger


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2019)

From a 1970s "Raleigh Bicycle Owner's Manual" on *lubricating* Sturmey-Archer hubs: "The ideal rule for lubrication should be two or three drops of oil every month, which will maintain the hub in first class running order. USE ONLY STURMEY-ARCHER OIL (OR SAE 20 GRADE). DO NOT use *thick* oil or grease."


----------



## hatz4katz (Jan 31, 2019)

Thank you for the info.  Will 3 in 1 oil work in lieu of S/A oil?


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 31, 2019)

3 in 1 oil is trash...it will gum up over time.


----------



## Roger Henning (Jan 31, 2019)

3 in 1 is not good bicycle oil.  Any good auto parts place can get you a quart of 20 weight and that will last longer than the bike.  SA oil generally is easier to get into the oil hole but a small oil can works with 20 weight.  Roger


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 1, 2019)

A word of caution when lubricating any hub with an oil port. If you over fill the hub, sooner or later the excess oil will flow from gravity and centrifugal force from inside the hub shell, migrate down the spokes and then onto the rim/brake surfaces. So, a few drops is really all it takes and then keep an eye on things for a few days afterwards and wipe off the excess if need be.

I have had encounters with several British bikes over the years whose owners over filled the hubs and it makes the bike an unsafe mess. Once overfilled the hub will leak oil for a long time.


----------



## hatz4katz (Feb 2, 2019)

Thank you for the great info.  I'm off to the auto parts for a quart of 20 weight.
Always a great bunch of folks on this site!


----------

